# 70"s Norco BMX



## Rusthound (Nov 27, 2020)

I have this I think early 70's Norco 20" BMX bike. Looks like a small moto cross bike. Really don't know much about it and can't  seem to find much on-line.  I've seen pictures with and without a chain guard .  Should it have one ??  Any information would be helpful  Thanks Rusty


----------



## locomotion (Jan 4, 2021)

are you in Canada?
is there a NORCO badge on the front?
they were also branded CCM, LEADER, Supercycle
I believe that I have some NOS parts to restore this bike


----------

